# Type me thread (also using some past information for a more well-rounded view)



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. I've had a go at answering your questions, so hopefully that will be helpful.


Popinjay said:


> Deductive reasoning tells us you are an IxFP. We see quarternary Te and dominant Fi. An easy way to tell Ne+Si vs Se+Ni is to ask some questions like:
> 
> 1. When you went to that old museum, were you more drawn to the internal experience you had from the architecture and decorative nuances or more
> to a general overall feel of the place (it's creepy, it's mysterious, it's awe-inspiring, it feels sad, it screams to be left in peace)?
> ...


----------



## Caneaster (Jan 18, 2015)

laurie17 said:


> I can see you point on a few of these, but I was wondering if you could elaborate on your perception of Ti-Fe, just so I have a clearer definition to work from.


Ti is subjective truth. It analyses external happenings and internalizes them as principles. Ti will always tend to appeal to knowledge as opposed to objective facts.

Dominant Ti:






Fe is partially to do with connecting with others but also to do with deriving value from an external source or "formula". In terms of how Ti-Fe are used in conjunction, I quite like the insights offered here.

Also, to clarify the inferior Se vs unused Se; the former shows intense anger and hatred towards the objects which it perceives to be "against" it while the latter almost doesn't recognize them at all. What I expect to hear from an INJ is "I become highly aware of my surroundings. I start feeling anxious and restless. I lash out and show intense anger at any static thing in my vicinity that I perceive as trying to get in my way. Everything has been placed by someone to stop me. If I don't stop what I'm doing I know something will get hurt."

It took me forever to find this one. Inferior Se:


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Caneaster said:


> Ti is subjective truth. It analyses external happenings and internalizes them as principles. Ti will always tend to appeal to knowledge as opposed to objective facts.
> 
> Fe is partially to do with connecting with others but also to do with deriving value from an external source or "formula". In terms of how Ti-Fe are used in conjunction, I quite like the insights offered here.
> 
> Also, to clarify the inferior Se vs unused Se; the former shows intense anger and hatred towards the objects which it perceives to be "against" it while the latter almost doesn't recognize them at all. What I expect to hear from an INJ is "I become highly aware of my surroundings. I start feeling anxious and restless. I lash out and show intense anger at any static thing in my vicinity that I perceive as trying to get in my way. Everything has been placed by someone to stop me. If I don't stop what I'm doing I know something will get hurt."


Hm, I can see Ti, but only marginally. I'm not someone who sticks to principles firmly, but rather they change depending on new information. So, while I might have a basic principle in mind, in order to have some kind of starting point, it will change if I find significant information that goes against it.

I find I have difficulty connecting with others. I tend to have a sort of barrier of not knowing when myself and another person have moved from classmates to acquaintances to friends etc. and tend to assume the more distant level of relationship, which can make me come across as not interested in being friends. I also never initiate meetings outside of professional duties i.e. meeting to discuss a presentation.
If deriving value of something from external sources includes things like reviews for, say, films, I don't really take those into account. If I like the look of something, I'll mostly go to see it and make up my own mind (especially when a game magazine rated one of my favourite games at the time as 3 out of 10 stars).

I don't think I really have 'hatred' for objects. I can get frustrated with myself if, for example, I trip over a bag strap that I didn't notice before. It's less hatred/anger at the bag strap and more frustration because I didn't notice it/should have noticed. I think maybe when I was younger I was more likely to get annoyed at objects that fell off shelves etc., but it was more instead of being annoyed at the person who put them on in a precarious way.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Have you thought about looking at tert functions for INTP, INTJ and INFP? You could see if those work at all?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

tine said:


> Have you thought about looking at tert functions for INTP, INTJ and INFP? You could see if those work at all?


Yes, I have. I feel my understanding of Ne-Si isn't massively in-depth, though. At least, not enough to see if it relates to myself or not. I'm fairly sure I use Fi over Fe.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

After a while, I still haven't really worked out which my strongest function is. Any further help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Have you considered Te dominant? Maybe ENTJ?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

tine said:


> Have you considered Te dominant? Maybe ENTJ?


I had a read of the Jungian cognitive analysis for ENTJs and found the priority of wanting the most efficient system to be not that important to me. Mostly, I care about being about to just pursue an exploration of ideas in my mind and this is done a fair amount of the time through writing stories. 

I do value not overusing words, but mostly because something becomes clunky, hard to follow, or loses its meaning if it's overused. Also, being able to communicate with a 'clean' simplicity is a difficult skill to master.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I recently received another comment that I could be an INTP, however (despite sources on this thread) I don't feel I know this type well enough to comment. If anyone has some other good sources/personal/generalinformation, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

laurie17 said:


> I recently received another comment that I could be an INTP, however (despite sources on this thread) I don't feel I know this type well enough to comment. If anyone has some other good sources/personal/generalinformation, I would appreciate it.


Did they say why they thought that?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

tine said:


> Did they say why they thought that?


They did not, but as they're a friend, maybe it was something to do with me being nit-picky or critical? I try not to be, but my natural reaction is to be sceptical of everything. I don't vocalise this to people I don't know, but with close friends and family, I tend to say what I'm thinking more often (although it's still usually through some kind of filter unless I'm really, really tired). The problem is that I don't think I'm precise enough to be a Ti dominant, as the overall impression I get of that function is extreme precision. In my case, if I enjoy something, of course I want to know everything I can about it (and will spend hours researching favourite topics i.e. writing techniques/news etc.), but a lot of the time I'm cutting corners on less enjoyable projects to give myself more time to do other things. I'm quite a 'slow' person, I think, and need a lot of time to get myself prepared (hence why I start university work weeks in advance). Another example of this might be that when someone catches me off-guard, it takes me a while to process it – when I was walking home yesterday, I ran into a lecturer who I'd emailed about meeting and it threw me off, because I didn't expect it (I wasn't prepared). It's kind of silly. I don't know why things take me so long, seeing as when someone catches me in a debate, I'm very quick-witted in countering them. Maybe it's just that I like to have all the information before starting something/being confronted by something. For my last essay, I spent hours collecting sources and information from said sources, then just started writing and worked out where each source would fit, or got new sources which were more appropriate. I also tend to let ideas 'cook' in my mind for a while before using them, or they don't turn out as well (just like baking a cake).

I'm unsure about Ne-Si over Ni-Se too, as I'm not sure I do the 'expansive' thing of Ne. I tend to prefer working alone, with music playing, and having everything around me so I can filter it into a linear order. I can jump ahead/back when I'm reading something, but mostly I'll process linearly.

I think I'm a bit confused after having comments on previous type me threads going from INFJ to INTJ to INFP to INTP. There isn't much common ground between them, as far as I can tell, besides the fact they all use a subjective dominant function. That's why I'm trying to elaborate more in this thread, so I can hopefully provide some information which is more telling.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

laurie17 said:


> They did not, but as they're a friend, maybe it was something to do with me being nit-picky or critical?* That would be stereotypical of lower down Te I think.* I try not to be, but my natural reaction is to be sceptical of everything.* That seems like more of a lifestyle thing than functions?* I don't vocalise this to people I don't know, but with close friends and family, I tend to say what I'm thinking more often (although it's still usually through some kind of filter unless I'm really, really tired). The problem is that I don't think I'm precise enough to be a Ti dominant, as the overall impression I get of that function is extreme precision.* I read that it's about precision so they can take a long time to feel able to reply to someone if they don't have a good grasp of the subject? I think it was wanting to use the correct words for what they wanted to say. *In my case, if I enjoy something, of course I want to know everything I can about it (and will spend hours researching favourite topics i.e. writing techniques/news etc.), but a lot of the time I'm cutting corners on less enjoyable projects to give myself more time to do other things. *That makes me think of Ne. *I'm quite a 'slow' person, I think, and need a lot of time to get myself prepared (hence why I start university work weeks in advance). Another example of this might be that when someone catches me off-guard, it takes me a while to process it – when I was walking home yesterday, I ran into a lecturer who I'd emailed about meeting and it threw me off, because I didn't expect it (I wasn't prepared)* That sound be Ti? Unexpected/unknown coming into play? Actually it could be Te as well so I dont know...*. It's kind of silly. I don't know why things take me so long, seeing as when someone catches me in a debate, I'm very quick-witted in countering them. Maybe it's just that I like to have all the information before starting something/being confronted by something.* Im the same way, I need all the background before I can say I know something well enough to discuss it properly, otherwise it's all just theorising (but then isnt everything?).* For my last essay, I spent hours collecting sources and information from said sources, then just started writing and worked out where each source would fit, or got new sources which were more appropriate.* That seems very Te, very well structured and logical.* I also tend to let ideas 'cook' in my mind for a while before using them, or they don't turn out as well (just like baking a cake).* I do this as well but have no idea what it relates to function wise.*
> 
> I'm unsure about Ne-Si over Ni-Se too, as I'm not sure I do the 'expansive' thing of Ne. I tend to prefer working alone, with music playing, and having everything around me so I can filter it into a linear order. I can jump ahead/back when I'm reading something, but mostly I'll process linearly.
> *I have this as well but get told I seem to use Ne a lot. Maybe we're both missing something with Ne thought processes?
> ...


Replied in bold in the quote!


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

laurie17 said:


> So, I've made a few type me threads before and I thought I'd put a 'new' one up, plus some past information put into other threads. (The reason for apostrophes around 'new' is that I've posted the answers on a different forum before, so it's only new here).
> 
> *1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
> I've been doing some browsing and had some people comment. I don't really want to say too much so I can avoid influencing opinions.
> ...


*Needs more detail to give a good picture of you. I would tentatively say INTJ or INTP. I lean towards the first, but I would need more understanding of your thought processes to give a more certain answer.
*


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

tine said:


> Replied in bold in the quote!


So Te-Fi is more likely? I'm not that sure with Ne. It's often said to be about brain storming which, while I can do it, doesn't feel that natural. I prefer to cogitate on my thoughts for a while, then gradually put them out. It's like when I'm trying to explain something to someone and tend to have to think up an analogy or something similar to get the idea of what I want to say. For example, when trying to explain why people put other people into boxes, I was using the idea of trying to fit new books onto a bookshelf made for the old ones, so the person - in order to make the new book fit - might have to rearrange or shift the bookshelf structure itself. This was why I was saying it was lazy thinking.

I'm unsure about a dominant objective function. I think I'm actually quite a subjective person who has managed to balance out this more natural subjectivity with learnt objectivity.




Pyroscope said:


> *Needs more detail to give a good picture of you. I would tentatively say INTJ or INTP. I lean towards the first, but I would need more understanding of your thought processes to give a more certain answer.
> *


Thank you for the reply!

As for your questions:
*What are your standards? What would you consider to show proficiency at writing? Why did you feel disturbed when you didn't understand?
*I want to create something which is outstanding, in that it's not just another story, but something which is memorable and affects people (and maybe their way of thinking). I want to make real characters who live real lives. It's more for the characters/world than the audience. I find developing characters to be more interesting than the world - but the overall concept for the story the most interesting. I think it might be because if you get into the small details of the world, it becomes more mundane i.e. where do they get their water supply? That's vaguely interesting in some ways, but not as much as the general story.
I think proficiency at writing can be shown through technique - knowing how to craft narratives which flow, good imagery etc. At least, that would be the objective standard. Personally, I find that ideas are very important. If someone writes flawlessly but the content is mundane, what's the point?
It felt like I was physically and mentally unable to do something, which I'm not that used to (aside from Maths in secondary school). I'm not sure exactly why it disturbed me so much. Maybe because I've never had that problem before.

*Can you elaborate more on these? As in why you get these feelings?
*A shift into another world, maybe? The writing thing is good for my anxiety partly because I'm structuring any chaotic thoughts I have and partly because I'm in a safe world - plus I can focus solely on that, with no other concerns. It's a welcome break from life stresses. Also, I get a sort of rush from being 'in the flow', like my mind is working at a hundred miles an hour with no effort. Maybe a bit like a runner's high, but mental?

*Hmm. Could be indicative of an introverted psyche. Could you elaborate more?
*I'm not sure. It tends to be mostly with physical activities and potentially because I used to not be very well or very strong when I was younger and so was unable to do as much as I would like. Now I can, I see no reason for people telling me I can't.
As for feeling like I'm talking to a brick wall, it's the frustration that what I'm saying makes sense (or at least they're not telling me it doesn't) but whoever it is has decided to either ignore me, or are just not bothering to take it in.
Being caught off-guard is just unpleasantly surprising, as I'm mostly prepared. It's rare something happens that really surprises me.

*How did you determine their usefulness?
*To be honest, the sad truth with university was that I chose the subject because it was more likely to get me a career. I really wanted to learn a language too, but that want wasn't a passion like writing (or English Literature, which is perfect for my brain). I've worked very hard at it and become pretty decent, but it's not as fulfilling as writing.

*Can you say more on what made it enjoyable?
*Hm, well I think spending quiet time with people I really care about/get on with, no stressors, not too much stimulation (I find crowded/bright/loud places overstimulating and they make me anxious) and I got to look at and learn about a lot of things I had only a vague knowledge of. I enjoy learning about history etc. because it seems more like a story to me.
Coming up with an idea for a story is always exciting because there's so much potential. I haven't written it down yet, so it's not set and could develop in any way.

*What do you think led you to become more relaxed?
*Probably my year abroad, where I lived completely independently and ended up gaining more perspective on life, I think. It was also probably getting over some serious anxiety (social anxiety and agoraphobia) fully, whereas I hadn't quite before. Actually, I found being in a new place very good for my mind - I think because there also wasn't the stress on having to get certain grades, but more a sense of just trying your best.

*Why did that situation bother you? What kind of situations can prompt you to arguing?
*I just found it so unnecessary. I was excluding one person, who would know it was just them being excluded, and there was no good reason for it. I find causing anyone/anything unnecessary unhappiness/discomfort etc. in a world which is already like that quite annoying, actually.
Hm, I think if someone says something which is incorrect, I'll offer a correction, but that's not necessarily an argument. Most of the times I end up arguing is if I'm already feeling low, then someone says something which could lead to me having to do something I really don't want to... there are other moments which are more common causes, but I can't quite remember them.

*Could you elaborate?
*I'm usually very prepared so having moments which catch me off-guard are unsettling. I like to be able to predict where things will go if I'm going out anywhere or if I'm around people I don't know - it's more of an anxious thing, really. Around family and close friends, I'm a lot more relaxed about it.

*Why is the distance important?
*I am a lazy soul. Also, because my time is precious to me and I could spend travel time doing something more interesting.

*Depends on why you feel you're not good at small talk?
*I get nervous and feel a bit like I'm sinking. If I get wrapped up in a topic, I don't really notice who I'm talking to and so it's a lot easier. If it's just small talk, I get more self-conscious and more aware of the other person/people. It can be quite dull too, just hearing about the weather, opinions on things I'm not interested in etc. - but that really depends on the person. Some people are very interesting no matter what.*

Why do you think you're able to communicate so concisely?
*I'm not sure. Maybe it could be attributed to training. I used to write more elaborately, but received comments that it wasn't pacy enough, so changed it gradually. In essays though I do just tend to feel I can sum up the topic in fewer words - until recently when I took on a couple of really big topics for essays with not-so-big word limits.

*I have to ask, what makes you so interested in the link between biology and psychology?
*I think because it's fairly unknown territory - or was. Now there are a few more answers and more are still coming. It's like space. No one really knows.*

Reading people in what sense?
*Being able to correctly deduce what they're thinking/feeling and why based on their behaviour. There seem to be some 'rules' for how people act and why that generally work. Also, knowing the kind of person they are helps.*
*


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

laurie17 said:


> So Te-Fi is more likely? I'm not that sure with Ne. It's often said to be about brain storming which, while I can do it, doesn't feel that natural. I prefer to cogitate on my thoughts for a while, then gradually put them out. It's like when I'm trying to explain something to someone and tend to have to think up an analogy or something similar to get the idea of what I want to say. For example, when trying to explain why people put other people into boxes, I was using the idea of trying to fit new books onto a bookshelf made for the old ones, so the person - in order to make the new book fit - might have to rearrange or shift the bookshelf structure itself. This was why I was saying it was lazy thinking.
> *I think so, quite strong Fi though, maybe even aux or tert?
> *
> I'm unsure about a dominant objective function. I think I'm actually quite a subjective person who has managed to balance out this more natural subjectivity with learnt objectivity.
> *I feel the same way but get told I use extroverted functions*.


Replied in bold, I may go through the questions later!


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

tine said:


> Replied in bold, I may go through the questions later!


Thanks! If you could go through the questions, that would be greatly appreciated.

I'm not sure about aux, but maybe tert, in which case INTJ still makes sense. I'm not really sure how strong my Fi is, or how you tell how strong a particular function is within yourself.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

laurie17 said:


> As for your questions:
> *What are your standards? What would you consider to show proficiency at writing? Why did you feel disturbed when you didn't understand?
> *I want to create something which is outstanding, in that it's not just another story, but something which is memorable and affects people (and maybe their way of thinking). I want to make real characters who live real lives. It's more for the characters/world than the audience. I find developing characters to be more interesting than the world - but the overall concept for the story the most interesting. I think it might be because if you get into the small details of the world, it becomes more mundane i.e. where do they get their water supply? That's vaguely interesting in some ways, but not as much as the general story.
> I think proficiency at writing can be shown through technique - knowing how to craft narratives which flow, good imagery etc. At least, that would be the objective standard. Personally, I find that ideas are very important. If someone writes flawlessly but the content is mundane, what's the point?
> ...


Hope that helps! - INFP seems likely from these questions!


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

tine said:


> Hope that helps! - INFP seems likely from these questions!


Thank you. I can tell I use Fi, but I was wondering if you could elaborate further on the Ne-Si usage?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

laurie17 said:


> Thank you. I can tell I use Fi, but I was wondering if you could elaborate further on the Ne-Si usage?


Looking at possibilities a lot in your answers (always stuff like "Coming up with an idea for a story is always exciting because there's so much potential. I haven't written it down yet, so it's not set and could develop in any way.")

How do you tend to come up with ideas and when/how do you implement them?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

tine said:


> Looking at possibilities a lot in your answers (always stuff like "Coming up with an idea for a story is always exciting because there's so much potential. I haven't written it down yet, so it's not set and could develop in any way.")
> 
> How do you tend to come up with ideas and when/how do you implement them?


Hmm, okay.

I tend to just have ideas which pop into my head. I'll be doing something/ thinking about something else and a (mostly) unrelated idea or concept will come seemingly out of nowhere. It's mostly when I'm out walking, in the shower or just going to sleep.

I tend to let the idea rest at the back of my brain for a while to see if it will grow enough to become a full-on novel-length story, or if it's just a little idea which might be okay as a short story. If it's longer, I mostly just start writing it. I don't like planning or plotting because it seems like I've already written the story and also it reduces the story ideas down and I don't feel enthusiastic about them any more (mostly, but sometimes it's okay). Regardless, I don't stick to any plans because the characters and events need to come naturally, so if I've written something, but the story wants to do something else, I let it do that - because that's usually the way the story should go. Sometimes that doesn't work, but I've developed a better sense for it over the years and tend to get an uncomfortable feeling if it's going down the 'wrong' route.

I used to be fairly regimented in my writing, aiming for 1,000 words every day no matter what, but the final two years of university have taken a lot of time/energy away from me and my output has significantly decreased. Hopefully I'll get back into a routine after I graduate.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

laurie17 said:


> Hmm, okay.
> 
> I tend to just have ideas which pop into my head. I'll be doing something/ thinking about something else and a (mostly) unrelated idea or concept will come seemingly out of nowhere. It's mostly when I'm out walking, in the shower or just going to sleep.
> 
> ...


Ne I think (bolded).


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

tine said:


> Ne I think (bolded).


I can sort of see what you mean, but aside from story writing, I prefer to have a rough idea of what I'm doing/what's going to happen - so a vague plan. I don't really like dedicating my time to things which won't be worthwhile, so if someone invites me to an event or something, I'll have to check what it's about to get an idea of if I want to go or not.

I do like ideas to develop naturally, but I feel less comfortable with that happening in the real world.


----------

